# Ersatzteile Bestellung Corsair Homepage funktioniert nicht



## ChrisSteadfast (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bluebird,

ich möchte über die Corsair Homepage folgende Ersatzteile bestellen:

Graphite Seriesâ„¢ 600T Top Panel (Mesh & Plastic)

Graphite Seriesâ„¢ 600T 5.25" drive bay cover

Wenn ich das ganze über die Englische Sprache versuche, kann ich Deutschland nicht für den Versand auswählen. Wenn ich als Sprache Deutsch auswähle kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.: 

*Dieses Produkt kann nicht in den Warenkorb gelegt werden! Wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator.

*Ich bräuchte diese Teile da ich gerne mein Graphite 600T verkaufen möchte und die defekten Teile tauschen möchte.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Christian,

versuche es bitte nochmals und stelle sicher, dass du unten auf der Seite Germany ausgewählt hast. Wichtig ist auch, dass du dich über die Deutsche Seite einloggst und deine Lieferadresse. Ich habe beide Teile eben in den Warenkorb gelegt und konnte auch bestellen.

Falls es gar nicht geht, kontaktiere uns bitte über das Kundenportal einmal.

Grüße


----------

